#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Чай - кофе (влияют ли на энергию?)

## Аньезка

Вопрос такой... Чай, как и кофе, содержит кофеин. Существует мнение, что употребляя данные напитки, мы ослабляем свою энергию. Сейчас читаю Кастанеду: Дон Хуан не пил чай! только воду! и ничего кроме воды, чтобы не растратить энергию. Что вы об этом думаете?

----------


## Банзай

Дон Хуану донхуаново, а тебе сестра заварочки покрепче да сутреца ;-)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Хе, Аня, Дон Хуан один, а вот лам, которые пили чай литрами и получили высочайшие достижения я думаю, будет много десятков.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Andrei Besedin_ 
> *Хе, Аня, Дон Хуан один, а вот лам, которые пили чай литрами и получили высочайшие достижения я думаю, будет много десятков. *


Андрей, не один, было целое течение "нагвализм", только оно прервалось. Ну да проехали...

А о кофе вы что скажете???  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Тут на форуме кто-то приводил высказывание какого-то ламы или тибетского доктора: "Здоровому человеку чашка чёрного кофе с утра может и не повредила бы..." - да где ж теперь здоровых найти...  :Smilie: 

Я считаю, что хороший кофе иногда очень положительно может влиять на энергию.  :Smilie:  Но иногда.  :Smilie: 
Часто проблема в том, что мы пьём чай или кофе просто с утра или после обеда, не спрашивая организм, хочет он этот напиток или нет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sinobi

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Аня_ 
> *
> 
> Андрей, не один, было целое течение "нагвализм", только оно прервалось. Ну да проехали...
> *


Учитывая, что течение "толтекское" или "нагвализм" начинало как тайное, и только одна из его ветвей вышла на публику, я бы не была так уверена, что оно прервалось..

Чай зеленый содержит много кофеина. Зависит от заварки, но иногда можно сравнить и с чашкой кофе. В чае же, кроме кофеина и теобромина, содержатся многие вещества, которые широко рекламируются официальной медициной, как приносящие "пользу" организму. Среди них антиоксиданты, витамины, минеральные вещества и ферменты, например. Экстракт зеленого чая проходил тестирование на противо-раковую активность, о результатах могут рассказать профессиональные медики и физиологи, не я.

В этом же разделе "Диета и питание" уже обсуждалась тема чая, хотя по названию темы этого не видно. Пролистайте - найдете. Например, там можно найти ссылочку про влияние чая на здоровье http://tea.volny.edu/index.php?act=1&id=8.

Каждый может сам поэкспериментировать, как чай влияет на его состоятие. Многие имеют привычку пить чай не только, когда утомлены, но и когда расстроены, хотят есть, когда не хватает мотивации заняться каким-либо делом и так далее. В результате, полагаю, что происходит постоянная стимуляция симпато-адреналовой системы, грубо говоря, организм перевозбуждается, в кровь выкидываются все новые стимулирующие вещества, адреналин. Наверное, и кортизол, и вазопрессин, не уверена.

----------


## Desha

Во, во, такая зараза  :Smilie: 
Как слышал чай для монахов отличается от чая который пьем мы, не по составу конечно, в другом.  
Но чай и кофе ничто по сравнению с пристрастием некоторых лам к кока-коле. Тут наверное каждому своя норма, кому то возможно может быть полезным в соответствующие периоды времени. 

Я вот задался таким вопросом: в здоровом теле - здоровый дух или здоровому духу - здоровое тело

----------


## Аньезка

У меня ещё вопрос к Андрею Беседину:

Что вы понимате под "чаем", когда говорите, что ламы пьют его литрами? Чай в прямом смысле для меня - чёрный и зелёный, содержащий кофеин. Но словом "чай"  в русском языке (да и в английском тоже) также называют и горячие напитки, основанные на разных растениях и ягодах - они очень полезны. Учитель (буддист) моего мужа пьёт именно такие "чаи": чай Yogi, чай из Женшеня и Ройбус. Но это не "чай" в нашем понимании, а скорее горячий напиток.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Тибетские ламы пьют напиток из листьев чайного куста, сдабривая его маслом и часто смешивая с поджаренной ячменной мукой. Но всё же это именно кофеино-таниносодержащий чай.  :Smilie: 

Кстати, да, ройбуш -  отличная штука.  :Smilie: 
Хотя в отличие от чая, при частом употреблении приедается, по крайней мере приелся мне.  :Smilie: 

Деша! А где это монахи пьют Кока-Колу - в Индии или в США?

----------


## Desha

в Индии пьют литрами, в Эстонии летом понемножку, потом отвыкают. А вообще зависит от практик. Иногда пьют только воду а иногда из сострадания можно и коки хлебнуть  :Smilie: 

Еще насчет тибетского чая слышал, что в Лама Юру (монастыре Дрикунг в Ладаке) есть такая традиция, когда в особые праздники ламы готовят чай для мирян. Выстраивается длинная очередь  и каждому достается буквально капелька. Как утверждают вкуснее этого чая нет ничего на свете. Истинная амрита  :Smilie:

----------


## Вадим P

> Дон Хуан не пил чай! только воду! и ничего кроме воды, чтобы не растратить энергию. Что вы об этом думаете?


Дон Хуан, конечно же молодец, что не употреблял кофеин!
Однако заставлял Кастанеду употреблять мескалин, дурман и псилоцибе. А это похлеще кофеина будет   :Smilie:  
В большинстве своем в буддийских традициях такого понятия, как энергия (в том смыле, что у кастанеды) нет. Зато такое понятие есть в йоге (прана), ци в даосизме. Я читал все 12 книг Кастанеды. И мое мнение по этому поводу - дон Хуан был явным приверженцем даосизма (ну, или, по крайней мере, его практики крайне сходны с даосскими). Ну да ладно, я отвлекся. В большинстве йогических традиций запрещено употреблять чай, кофе, алкоголь и наркотики. Но тут дело состоит не в потере энергии как таковой, а в том, что в результате употребления этих веществ в энергетическом теле человека происходит своего рода дисбаланс, энергия течет в неправильном направлении или застаивается. А это значительно затрудняет практику. Так, что, Аня, пейте воду, ну, или соки. Также бывает полезен травяной чай.

----------


## Lost Buddha

Хочешь чай - ты пьешь чай.  Хочешь кофе - ты пьешь кофе. 
Если задумываться о том  - где кофеин и сколько его... Тогда это будет не чай, и не будет кофе. Это будет определенное количество кофеина и ничего больше.

----------


## Сигизмунд

> Если задумываться о том  - где кофеин и сколько его... Тогда это будет не чай, и не будет кофе. Это будет определенное количество кофеина и ничего больше.


А если это будет определенное количество кофеина, то нужно ставить вопрос не хочется ли кофе, а нужно ли организму это количество кофеина. Я думаю что иногда полезно о таких вещах задумываться.

----------


## Lana

У меня с кофе не лады, употреблять в небольших количествах не умею в принципе, если кофе есть в наличие - пью вёдрами через каждые пять минут пока не закончится. В итоге  - ночью бессоница.

----------


## Банзай

В итоге - ночью бессоница.
------------------------------------
Лана - зато какое раздолье для практики!

----------


## Chikara

С утра натощак выпейте чашку холодного зеленого чая с чайной ложкой меда и ничего больше и вы в полном порядке каждый день

----------


## Skyku

А я вот как-то прочел в одной статье о чае что такая пословица есть:
"У ча и чань один вкус"




> Я вот задался таким вопросом: в здоровом теле - здоровый дух или здоровому духу - здоровое тело


История этой фразы занимательна.
Кажется в "Сатириконе" Петрония было примерно так:
"Они(патриции) раскармливаются что боровы, полагая
В здоровом теле здоровый дух!"

----------


## Lost Buddha

> А если это будет определенное количество кофеина, то нужно ставить вопрос не хочется ли кофе, а нужно ли организму это количество кофеина. Я думаю что иногда полезно о таких вещах задумываться.



Если ты не хочешь чай - ты его не пьешь. Если ты ты не хочешь кофе ты его не пьешь.

Если твоему организму чего-то не нужно, то зачем думать над этим? (нужно или не нужно).

Я не встаю утром с мыслей - "Я не попить ли мне кофеина? " А если да, "сколько же кофеина должно быть в чашке?"   

Я просто приготавливаю хороший кофе (если хочу конечно), выпиваю его и еду на работу

----------


## Татьяна

"Тибетские ламы пьют напиток из листьев чайного куста, сдабривая его маслом и часто смешивая с поджаренной ячменной мукой. Но всё же это именно кофеино-таниносодержащий чай." 

Тибетские ламы пьют просто кипяток,иногда могут слегка "закрасить" чаем, но крайне редко и именно слегка. Кипяток пьют обязательно перед едой и после, иногда и во время еды.Не знаю, какое отношение это имеет к энергиям, но к пищеварению самое непосредственное.Перед едой вода промывает кишечник от скапливающейся слизи, что способствует лучшей усваиваемости пищи. А после еды - не знаю.. Наверно тоже полезно.   :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Сегодня с утра поел фруктов, выпил грепфруктового сока. Но от этого только в голове туман и тяжесть. С трудом делал практику.
В обед выпил горячего чая по бурятски, голова сразу прояснилась, тяжесть ушла.
Почувствовал прилив энергии, тепло разлилось по телу.

Понял, вегетарианская (фруктовая) диета не для сибирского климата.

----------


## Anneta

А стакан тёплого кипятка вообще полезен всегда.
И бодрости прибавляется и желудок не перегружен.
Я вегда так делаю, когда есть хочется да времени нет присесть.
А на завтрак советую тот же кипяток только с ложкой мёда в прикуску!

________________________
НАИПРИЯТНЕЙШЕГО!

----------


## Anneta

> С утра натощак выпейте чашку холодного зеленого чая с чайной ложкой меда и ничего больше и вы в полном порядке каждый день


И вот ещё,  в Аюрведе вообще категорически противопоказан холодный чай, любой.

________________________
Счастья!

----------

Мария Герасимова (06.01.2022)

----------


## Yuki

> А на завтрак советую тот же кипяток только с ложкой мёда в прикуску!


А это нормально - мед перед выходом на улицу (если утром надо на работу идти)? Всегда считала, что мед можно употреблять только на ночь.

----------


## Anneta

> А это нормально - мед перед выходом на улицу (если утром надо на работу идти)? Всегда считала, что мед можно употреблять только на ночь.


Мёд оказывает лечебное действие на стенки кишечника и желудка, да и всего организма в целом.
А на ночь мёд обычно пьют с тёплым молоком (растворённым) для здорового сна и востановления сил на новый день. 
Причём молоко нужно приправить щепоткой чёрного перца, для того чтобы понизить огонь пищеварения. Т.к. на сон грядущий вообще не желательно употреблять любую пищу.
И еще этот же раствор хорош перед сном после "Супружеского долга"! 
Для восстановления потерянных "сил".

_______________
СЧАСТЬЯ!

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Еште пельмени в чае (банштай цай)  !!! Лучший энергетический продукт.

----------

Нико (14.01.2016)

----------


## Буль

Ого! Это как это - в пельмени чаю налить?
Как это делается?

----------


## Аньезка

> Ого! Это как это - в пельмени чаю налить?
> Как это делается?


Наверное, не в пельмени чай заливать.... А пельмени в чай *окунать* , ну как печенюшки....   :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Это пельмени сваренные в чае.
Пельмени должны быть монгольские - настоящие, а не тот ужасный сурогат который на западе называют пельменями.
Мясо, мясо у нас настоящее... на степных травах с солончаками.

Да и технология фарша в западный пельменях отвратительная, это зачем так мясо портить надо.
Так что из пельменей "Сам Самыч" - Банштай цай у вас к сожалению не выйдет.
Да и чай надо по монгольски сварить. А это надо быть действительно виртуозом. Не всяк монгол сумеет сварить его по классической технологии.

----------


## Банзай

Это, имхо, другой чай и другие пельмени.
Те, что готовиля абя уже не попробовать, в Астрахани их делают меньшими по размеру, говяжьими (мусульмане) и никогда не бадяжат мясо примесями, от этого они получаются цельными, сочными и ужасно аппетитными.
Чай же, о котором говорит Дорже, не есть чай в общеизвестном смысле, даже калмыки варят не так. Проше всего пить чай таким, каким его пьют окружающие.
Единственное исключение - варварские и откровенно неприемлимые российскому котлу китайские чаи, чаи-искушения. Все сказали "ах!", знаичт и мне этот наперсток нравится, вызывая умиление и требуя отзывов . Зашитые в инородное маскали, просто лоснящиеся от своей важности и 50 грамм выжимки способны убить любой вечер.
Не пейте с монголами чай в городе, не ведитесь на калмык-чай в Элисте, не пейте пакетированный чай, даже когда вас угощают от всего сердца.
Это ржа, пакость и моветон. Все хорошо в свое время, а главное, в своей компании.
Лучший же чай в моей жизни довелось пить в СА, когда мы в составе полка ПВО в Северном Казахстане, траченные изматывающей жарой и дезинтерией сварили ведро воды, бросили туда зверобоя и пачку "со слоном", практически без кипячения.
Мелкосопочник, огромное небо, звезды и группа солдатиков, жадно впитывающая целебный напиток.
Хорош так же чаек сваренный вживую самоваром.
Попахивающий дымом, выполненный не электричеством и не газом, а собственными руками, разливаемый адресно, персонально, он способен создать потерянное ощущение чаепития, из тех далеких лет, когда редкая пачка толкового напитка попав в руки шла не в тумбочку, а на стол - угощением. Это ценилось ..
Тем гурманам, кто воспринимает вкусовые свойства чая превыше фактора общения или превыше даже антуража чаепития мне посоветовать нечего.
Романтические названия новомодных чаев с изысканными приемами заварки не для степняка. Душно мне в таких домах, хочется вдарить со всей дури по столу, заорать дурным голосом и опрокинуть эт бутафорию на голову разодетому в чужие одежды лицедею. 
Ну .. есть еще вариант пронести в богадельню пива и извратиться по полной программе, даль только благомудрые московсвие ечи не особо приветствуют эту версию развития событий.

К чему я все это?
Да к тому. что мне все равно как действует на меня чай, общение посредством процесса превыше. 
Прошу к столу, вскипело! (с)

----------

Айрат (05.11.2015)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Банзай, слушай... приезжай. Ты так хорошо написал. Чувствую надо с тобою выехать в степь, развести костер... заварить наш чай в котелке и поговорить по душам ночь напролёт. Эх, душа степняка.
А рядом бежит журчаньем звеня степной Кодун, где то пролетела пташка потревоженная лисой, сурок принюхивается в своей норке чуя чужаков. Звезды светят и дышат своим величием в этой прохладе ранней осени.... А мы сидим и тихо беседуем обо всем этом, говорим о деяниях давно минувших дней, о судьбах Великой Степи, запивая наваристым монгольским чаем в этой прекрасной ночи... в степи где на сотни км ни кого и только тени преданий и былин пролетают над нами, прислушиваясь.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Как то пришлось мне на сенокосе в одного складывать "бухулы" - это такие огромные стоги сена в поле. День был жарким, Солнце нещадно палило. И вот к вечеру, мужики собрали свещескощенную траву и привезли на тракторах, выгрузили все это и ударным трудом доложили все стоги. 
Потом сели и заварили чаю. Вот это был чай... всем чаям чай и беседа.

----------


## Аньезка

> Романтические названия новомодных чаев с изысканными приемами заварки не для степняка. Душно мне в таких домах, хочется вдарить со всей дури по столу, заорать дурным голосом и опрокинуть эт бутафорию на голову разодетому в чужие одежды лицедею.


Дышите глубже, дорогой Банзай. Не к лицу буддисту аггрессия. Это я вам, как москаль....   :Stick Out Tongue:  

А что я? я ничего... я вообще каппуччину лублу.....

----------


## Банзай

Эх, Дожре .. 
Взлетел бы, да яйца мешают (с).
Был у меня шанс в юности посмотреть Байкал - не случилось, был кентушка бурят, да канул невесть куда. А ведь звал в то время, когда сыновья мои и в проекте не присутствовали.

Я к вам помирать поеду.
Когда семье не нужен буду.

Догребла, ох, догребла меня цивилизация!
Западная мораль и российская национальная идея, что в словах не высказать, а по сути "запихай в себя как можно больше и ничего не дай вокруг, кроме экскриментов".
Догребли машины, что занимают так много места и пахнут железом и пластиком, догребли сами цели Общества Потребления, догребли нравы и нормы поведения, не нахожу я себя в этой жизни.
Не то, чтобы Пестель там или Кюхельбеккер, , но уж больно здесь душно на западе. Мне бы Сибирь или Монголию, там люди еще умеют делиться и не рвут из-под друг дружки, где есть еще тишина и степи, кочевье и воля.
Или я не прав, брат?

Аньез - подлецу все к лицу (с) -))

----------


## Банзай

Под настроение:

Пламенный посланник плачет, но горит
Дайте мне свиданье узнать о чём он говорит
Зачем его глаза как будто в праведном огне
Зачем они прикованы ко мне.

Пламенный посланник пьянительных идей
Зачем в твоих словах так много правды для людей
Зачем твои рассказы тревожат сон мой и покой
Втекая в сердце пламенной рекой.

Пламенный посланник зачем твои слова
Моё простое сердце превращают в сердце льва
Найти во мне героя, разжечь во мне огонь
Я тебе открою я уже был сожжён тобою.

Пламенный посланник я был таким как ты
Я плакал от желанья быть эталоном красоты
Я возражал своей любимой мол, мир не терпит суеты
Мол свет в себе не носит темноты.

Пламенный посланник возьми своё письмо
Горячею стрелой помчись домой в своё восьмое небо
Скажи, что я не вижу смысла в самосожжении для людей
Преследовании праведных идей.

Возьми своё посланье вместе с красками таро
Скажи, мол, мой простой в желаньях праведный народ
Не хочет знать пустых волнений, где всё давно предрешено
Он хочет только хлеба и кино.

Пламенный посланник забери своё письмо
Я обещал своей стране и маме быть прямой стрелой
Я обещал своей любимой не быть примером для людей
Не быть горящим сердцем в темноте. (с)

----------


## Банзай

И пусть мне вляпают горчичник, пусть пожурят за популяризацию алкоголя, но в этой стране нельзя иначе. Плеснет здесь кто-нибудь пива старому коту?
Песня от Риндзая дзэндзи и Юры Шевчука.
Кто сомневается, тот ни хрена не в курсе батькиных тумаков.
Помните? "Северные ворота, западные ворота, южные ворота, восточные ворота!"

Долго брел в темноте я без мира, и сна.
В пустоте суета подгоняла кнутом.
Но судьба подарила четыре окна,
Привела меня даль в этот дом.

Где подруга - трава расстелила постель,
А чернявая ночь подложила луну,
А краюха - зима наливала метель.
И я пьян от всего, живу.

В твои четыре окна кричит вьюга.
В твои четыре окна летит лето.
В твои четыре окна поет осень.
Твои четыре окна разбила птица - Весна.
В твои четыре окна смотрю я...

Я купался в реке, а в далеких церквах
Я молился ему и просил об одном:
Отжени от меня ты сомненья и страх,
Сохрани и спаси этот дом.

Отжени от меня дождевицу - печаль,
Отжени от меня одинокую ночь,
Отжени от меня суетливые дни,
Отжени, ангел мой, отжени.

В твои четыре окна кричит вьюга.
В твои четыре окна летит лето.
В твои четыре окна поет осень.
Твои четыре окна разбила птица - Весна.
В твои четыре окна смотрю я...

В твои четыре окна кричит вьюга.
В твои четыре окна летит лето.
В твои четыре окна поет осень.
Твои четыре окна разбила птица - Весна.
В твои четыре окна смотрю я...

Есть здесь люди?
Кто-нибудь испытывает это боль?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Догребла, ох, догребла меня цивилизация!
> Западная мораль и российская национальная идея, что в словах не высказать, а по сути "запихай в себя как можно больше и ничего не дай вокруг, кроме экскриментов".
> Догребли машины, что занимают так много места и пахнут железом и пластиком, догребли сами цели Общества Потребления, догребли нравы и нормы поведения, не нахожу я себя в этой жизни.
> Не то, чтобы Пестель там или Кюхельбеккер, , но уж больно здесь душно на западе. Мне бы Сибирь или Монголию, там люди еще умеют делиться и не рвут из-под друг дружки, где есть еще тишина и степи, кочевье и воля.
> Или я не прав, брат?


Прав брат, ты прав.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Учились здесь парни калмыки, в буддийском универе. Всё мое представление о калмыках через них. Вот в ком ещё жив дух истинных Чингисидов. Честные, прямые, преданные до последней капли крови, добрые и справедливые.

----------

Нико (14.01.2016)

----------


## лесник

> Банзай, слушай... приезжай. Ты так хорошо написал. Чувствую надо с тобою выехать в степь, развести костер... заварить наш чай в котелке и поговорить по душам ночь напролёт. Эх, душа степняка.
> А рядом бежит журчаньем звеня степной Кодун, где то пролетела пташка потревоженная лисой, сурок принюхивается в своей норке чуя чужаков. Звезды светят и дышат своим величием в этой прохладе ранней осени.... А мы сидим и тихо беседуем обо всем этом, говорим о деяниях давно минувших дней, о судьбах Великой Степи, запивая наваристым монгольским чаем в этой прекрасной ночи... в степи где на сотни км ни кого и только тени преданий и былин пролетают над нами, прислушиваясь.


Отлично передали чувство от пребывания в степи. Мне снова захотелось там оказаться!  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.01.2016)

----------


## Odd Li

> *Банзай*
> Был у меня шанс в юности посмотреть Байкал - не случилось, был кентушка бурят, да канул невесть куда. А ведь звал в то время, когда сыновья мои и в проекте не присутствовали.
> 
> Я к вам помирать поеду.
> Когда семье не нужен буду.
> 
> Догребла, ох, догребла меня цивилизация!
> Западная мораль и российская национальная идея, что в словах не высказать, а по сути "запихай в себя как можно больше и ничего не дай вокруг, кроме экскриментов".
> Догребли машины, что занимают так много места и пахнут железом и пластиком, догребли сами цели Общества Потребления, догребли нравы и нормы поведения, не нахожу я себя в этой жизни.
> ...


Больше пользы было бы в смирении и решительном действии, чем в этой желчи.

----------


## Григорий Викторович

Я люблю сладкий чифир. воды пью, конечно больше....

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Дон Хуан, конечно же молодец, что не употреблял кофеин!
> Однако заставлял Кастанеду употреблять мескалин, дурман и псилоцибе. А это похлеще кофеина будет   
> В большинстве своем в буддийских традициях такого понятия, как энергия (в том смыле, что у кастанеды) нет. Зато такое понятие есть в йоге (прана), ци в даосизме. Я читал все 12 книг Кастанеды. И мое мнение по этому поводу - дон Хуан был явным приверженцем даосизма (ну, или, по крайней мере, его практики крайне сходны с даосскими). Ну да ладно, я отвлекся. В большинстве йогических традиций запрещено употреблять чай, кофе, алкоголь и наркотики. Но тут дело состоит не в потере энергии как таковой, а в том, что в результате употребления этих веществ в энергетическом теле человека происходит своего рода дисбаланс, энергия течет в неправильном направлении или застаивается. А это значительно затрудняет практику. Так, что, Аня, пейте воду, ну, или соки. Также бывает полезен травяной чай.


Странная концовка совета. Что такое "травяной чай"? Из какой именно "травы" вы имеете ввиду чай? (я не намекаю на сленг) А если в этой траве тоже какие-то вещества, и "в результате употребления этих веществ в энергетическом теле человека происходит своего рода дисбаланс"?

----------


## Алик

Мне нравится чай из Иван-чая). Сам рву, сам сушу, сам ферментирую, пью тоже сам (семья предпочитает почему-то чай из магазина  ). Про энергию не знаю, хотя, если три кружки кофе на ночь выпьешь, то спать долго не хочется.

----------

Альбина (07.11.2015), Мария Герасимова (06.01.2022)

----------


## Александр С

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BVMYrvIHW0
rekomenduy tam ves' kanal pro chai :-)

----------


## Юй Кан

Совет от Мары! : ))

----------

Lion Miller (13.01.2016), Нико (13.01.2016), Паня (14.01.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Вопрос такой... Чай, как и кофе, содержит кофеин. Существует мнение, что употребляя данные напитки, мы ослабляем свою энергию. Сейчас читаю Кастанеду: Дон Хуан не пил чай! только воду! и ничего кроме воды, чтобы не растратить энергию. Что вы об этом думаете?


3ачем мучить себя пока молодой, что бы прожить на пару месяцев дольше, когда старый и трясущийся  :Smilie:  (c) Лама Оле Нидал

----------

Aion (14.01.2016), Буль (14.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.01.2016), Мария Герасимова (06.01.2022), Чагна Дордже (14.01.2016)

----------


## Дэнни

> Вопрос такой... Чай, как и кофе, содержит кофеин. Существует мнение, что употребляя данные напитки, мы ослабляем свою энергию. Сейчас читаю Кастанеду: Дон Хуан не пил чай! только воду! и ничего кроме воды, чтобы не растратить энергию. Что вы об этом думаете?


Чай  за счет своих компонентов удобный стимулятор активности сознания в инерционном  теле. И судя по красивой легенде о его появлении, когда Бодхидхарма "выпал" из медитации, которая продолжалась у него в уединении,в горах несколько лет(!) вырвал в негодовании себе ресницы и бросил в почву, где и зацвел куст чая , можно предположить, что в чае заключена какая то сбалансированная формула подъема активности ума . С другой стороны , это уже неконтролируемая  привычка,  вошедшая в рацион многих благодаря  структуре сферы питания  и ,здесь, уже каждый сам должен видеть насколько своевременно и адекватно по объему  он стимулируется . Дозы кофеина, которые приходят через кофе ,особенно,я думаю, должны быть подконтрольны , так как приходят через напиток сам по себе приятный по вкусу  и  в больших  объемах может реально подвыжать резервы организма.

----------


## Аньезка

> 3ачем мучить себя пока молодой, что бы прожить на пару месяцев дольше, когда старый и трясущийся  (c) Лама Оле Нидал


Хорошо если помрете быстрее, когда старый и трясущийся, а можно ещё, например, заполучить частичный паралич после инсульта, на радость родным и близким, которым придётся выносить за вами какашки и подмывать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.01.2016), Чагна Дордже (15.01.2016)

----------


## Альбина

Моя прабабушка пила больше 10-ти чашек (мне так помнится) черного чая в день ,причем всегда до еды,не наблюдалась у врачей никогда,ничем не болела,умерла в 90 лет от старости (паралич тела).Я так и запомнила ее с пиалкой и самовар ее собственный на столе в ее спальне.Она очень мало ела и в еде была непритязательна,а вот чепитие  было чем-то священным .

----------

Aion (14.01.2016), Lanky (15.01.2016), Won Soeng (15.01.2016), Алик (14.01.2016), Буль (14.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (14.01.2016), Дубинин (14.01.2016), Кеин (14.01.2016), Нико (14.01.2016), Паня (14.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2016), Чагна Дордже (15.01.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Хорошо если помрете быстрее, когда старый и трясущийся, а можно ещё, например, заполучить частичный паралич после инсульта, на радость родным и близким, которым придётся выносить за вами какашки и подмывать.


Если делать простирания, то можно бодрячком пройти до конца

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если делать простирания, то можно бодрячком пройти до конца


Не факт. Как известно, у Джигме Лингпы от сидения в затворах ноги отнялись. Шабкар Цокдруг Рандрол тоже болел постоянно.

----------

Нико (16.01.2016), Чагна Дордже (15.01.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Если делать простирания, то можно бодрячком пройти до конца





> Не факт. Как известно, у Джигме Лингпы от сидения в затворах ноги отнялись. Шабкар Цокдруг Рандрол тоже болел постоянно.


они каждый день делали простирания ?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> они каждый день делали простирания ?


Лично не присутствовал, но вообще тибетцы постоянно делают простирания.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Господь Будда предостерегал от излишнего аскетизма. Если кто не знает, таков смысл срединного пути в сутраяне.

----------


## Аньезка

Вообще, я эту тему открыла 11 лет назад!  :Confused:  чуваки, у вас позднее зажигание!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Да, но с ноября она успешно продолжается  :Smilie: 

А что бы Вы сейчас сказали, Аня, с высоты Вашего 11-летнего опыта, по поводу влияния чая на энергию?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

> А что бы Вы сейчас сказали, Аня, с высоты Вашего 11-летнего опыта, по поводу влияния чая на энергию?


Ахахаха  :Big Grin:  
К сожалению, за 11 лет энергетические поля людей я так и не узрела, так что не берусь фантазировать))) 
Пью чай, кофе, вино, пиво (очень редко), воду дистиллированную, а прямо сейчас завариваю себе лепестки розы с долькой лимона и апельсиновой цедрой  :Smilie: 
И ещё думаю, китайцы древние не дураки были, что чай пили. 
А вот, кстати, недавно слушала врача (доктор Ковальков), который утверждал, что сочетание чая с молоком приводит к образованию камней в почках. Интересно, как с этим делом у индийцев с тибетцами... Секрет рингселов раскрыт!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.01.2016), Нико (16.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Вообще, я эту тему открыла 11 лет назад!  чуваки, у вас позднее зажигание!


Чай - хлорофилл - Солнце - 11-летний цикл солнечной активности...  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (16.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Ахахаха  
> К сожалению, за 11 лет энергетические поля людей я так и не узрела, так что не берусь фантазировать))) 
> Пью чай, кофе, вино, пиво (очень редко), воду дистиллированную, а прямо сейчас завариваю себе лепестки розы с долькой лимона и апельсиновой цедрой 
> И ещё думаю, китайцы древние не дураки были, что чай пили. 
> А вот, кстати, недавно слушала врача (доктор Ковальков), который утверждал, что сочетание чая с молоком приводит к образованию камней в почках. Интересно, как с этим делом у индийцев с тибетцами... Секрет рингселов раскрыт!


Очевидно, не приводит к образованию камней в почках, судя по тому, какое огромное количество (м.б. даже все) людей, живущих в Индии и Тибете, ежедневно литрами хлебает чай с молоком.

----------

Альбина (16.01.2016), Мария Герасимова (06.01.2022)

----------


## PampKin Head

И у них нет камней в почках?

----------


## Нико

> И у них нет камней в почках?


У некоторых есть, как и у остальных жителей планеты).

----------

Мария Герасимова (06.01.2022)

----------


## Буль

> И у них нет камней в почках?


У них нет камней в почках в поставленном диагнозе. Сам же знаешь: у них там болезни ветра, земли, мочи и всяких таких штук.

----------

